# روابط جديدة لكتب المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا



## saidnaggar (18 يناير 2011)

الأخوة الزملاء
إليكم رابط جديد يحتوى على الكتب الثلاثة 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/I-IJYLVC/sharing.html?rnd=75

لاتنسونا من دعائكم
أخوكم سعيد النجار


----------



## Jamal (23 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## mnussair (27 يونيو 2011)

thanx


----------



## مهندس محمد زكى (28 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل اعمال فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## boushy (29 يونيو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعل اعمال فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يوليو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## معتز111 (28 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي


----------



## loved_boy (30 يوليو 2011)

Thanks so
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## السيد زرد (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وعافاك


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haniesk (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير و بارك لك على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## norfager (24 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eusthier (11 مارس 2012)

Roughly nine months ago, an outbreak of the virus on another poultry farm from the same general region led to the slaughter of 160,Lunettes De Soleil,000 turkeys.That was confirmed Tuesday by the country's deputy chief veterinary officer Fred Landeg.Given the similarity to the strains found this summer in the Czech republic and in Germany, one theory is that a wild bird might have brought it in, but right now, nothing is being ruled in or out.A three-kilometer protection zone rings the poultry farm in eastern England where this outbreak has occurred and beyond that, a ten-kilometer surveillance zone encircles the area in northern Suffolk country."At this stage, we are keeping an open mind as to the origin of and as I have said,jordan pas cher, all potential sources of the origin will be investigated and that includes movements of people,air jordan, vehicles and things onto the premises and the investigation clearly will cover whether there is any existing disease elsewhere in the immediate area,louboutin," he explained.Authorities in Britain have ordered the culling of thousand of turkeys and other birds at a farm northeast of London where a deadly strain of avian flu has been detected. For VOA,ray ban, Tom Rivers reports from the British capital.Having successfully dealt with a previous outbreak in February,burberry soldes, Britain is again coping with bird flu and as British government lab results now show, it is the deadly form of the virus,burberry, H5 N1."There are 5,000 turkeys,jordan shoes, approximately on the site, over 1,000 ducks and nearly 500 geese," he added. "These birds are free-range, but of course they are brought in at night and when the premises was brought under restriction,louboutin pas cher, the birds were housed."On that farm itself,air jordan shoes, Landeg says culling is underway.Since it first emerged in Asian poultry stocks,lunettes rayban, it is believed that just over 200 people have died of the disease worldwide although it remains difficult for humans to catch."It is of the Asian lineage and it is closely related to strains of highly pathogenic avian influenza found this summer in the Czech republic and in Germany," he said.By Tom Rivers London13 November 2007相关的主题文章： Marat Safin's 6-4 And Fran&ccedil 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS '


----------



## momb (12 مارس 2012)

*مشكور اخى *


----------



## عاطف 58 (11 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك ورفع شأنك .


----------



## محمد سعيد فرحات (31 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nofal (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

